# Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?



## sebastian (14. November 2003)

Hi Boardies

Ich würde gern einmal wissen ob jemand von euch weis wie schnell ein Hecht schwimmen kann und wie schnell er beschleunigt. 
Ich habe ja schon mal einen Hecht gesehen und wenn die richtig loslegen kommt man ja nicht mal mit dem schauen mit.


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (14. November 2003)

Also im Blinker Sonderheft "Der Hecht" steht maximal 25 bis 30 Km/h.
Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass ein Hecht sich pro Tag ca. 600 m weit in seinem Revier bewegt. Also ist er außer beim Angriff wohl die meiste Zeit erheblich langsamer.


----------



## Wümmefischer (14. November 2003)

Hatte ich auch so in Erinnerung, dass Hechte eine Spitzengeschwindigkeit von ca. 30 km/h erreichen können. Wie groß seine Beschleunigung ist, kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen. Wozu willst Du das denn wissen?

Gruß, Wümmefischer


----------



## Schleie! (14. November 2003)

ja, so ca. 30km/h schätze ich auch...aba der Faule Sack steht meistends nur rum und wartet, bis nen dummer Fisch kommt! 
Aber wenn man manchmal so sieht, wenn die zuschnappem, hoho...mächtig schnelle beschleunigung...


----------



## sebastian (14. November 2003)

Das würde mich ja eigentlich mehr interessieren wie schnell der auf die 30 km/h kommt. Das kann sich nur um den Bruchteil einer Sekunde handeln glaub ich.


----------



## Wümmefischer (14. November 2003)

Schätze ich auch, Sebastian. Das hieße, die Beschleunigung von Hechten wäre in etwa vergleichbar mit denen von Pkws... interessant, hatte ich mir noch gar nicht überlegt!


----------



## sebastian (14. November 2003)

Nein das doch nicht. Ein Hecht ist viel schneller also im Verhältnis glaub ich


----------



## til (14. November 2003)

Welcher PKW bitte beschleunigt in Sekundenbruchteilen von 0 auf 30 km/h???


----------



## tidecutter (14. November 2003)

joh joh leute.  
macht aus nem hecht nich gleich nen kosmischen körper. in bruchteilen von einer sekunde ist vielleicht doch etwas übertrieben. 
der langsamste ist er aber sicher nicht.#h 

------------------------------------


----------



## sebastian (14. November 2003)

@ tidecutter

GUTER VORSCHLAG


----------



## jackcrevalle (14. November 2003)

der hecht ist ja auch vom körperbau her auf beschleunigung ausgelegt, siehe nur die weiiit hinten stehende rücken und afterflosse:s


----------



## Wümmefischer (14. November 2003)

@ til:
Kommt davon, wenn man nicht richtig hinschaut und nebenbei noch etwas anderes macht... Dann kann man "Sekundenbruchteile" schon mal falsch interpretieren. KEIN Pkw erreicht selbstverständlich innerhalb einer - sagen wir mal Zentelsekunde = Sekundenbruchteil - eine Geschwindigkeit aus dem Stand von 30 km/h. Das ist selbstverständlich klar...


Aber stelle ich doch mal diese Frage: Wer beschleunigt schneller; ein Hecht oder ein Pkw?

Um das beantworten zu können, muß man sich eine Vorstellung davon machen, wie groß die Geschwindigkeit eines Hechtes ist. Unter der Adresse 
www.aquarium-kiel.de/tiere/data/Hecht.html 
habe ich folgendes zum Thema Hecht entdeckt:

"...wobei der Hecht mit großer Geschwindigkeit (2,7 m/Sek.) aus seinem Versteck hervorschnellt." 

Nehme ich einmal an, dies sei nicht nur die Geschwindigkeit, sondern auch die Beschleunigung des Fisches in m/s²(denn so wie sich das liest, kann man davon ausgehen, dass er aus dem Stand innerhalb einer Sekunde einen Weg von 2,7 m zurücklegt und die Beschleunigung entsprechend im [m/s²] zahlenmäßig genauso groß ist), so hieße das, er würde die angenommene max. Geschwindigkeit von 30 km/h in ca. 11 Sekunden erreichen, eine konstante Beschleunigung vorausgesetzt...

Interessant, wie ich finde! So, Sebastian, das haste nun davon...
:q 

Gruß, Wümmefischer


----------



## Dorschrobby (14. November 2003)

--> Wümmefischer

wie hast Du da gerechnet ?? wie kommst Du auf 11 Sekunden ??

2,7 m/s entspricht 9,7 Km/h   


Bye
Dorschrobby


----------



## Dorschrobby (14. November 2003)

Ach. noch was.

Ein Dragster beschleunigt unter 1 Sekunde von 0 auf über 100 Km/h.


----------



## sebastian (14. November 2003)

Ich glaub 30 kmh schafft er unter 5 sekunden!!!

was ist ein Dragster ?


----------



## sebastian (14. November 2003)

Ich glaubs doch das das in 5 sel. geht er msus ja meistens nur so etwa 20 cm zurücklegen da passt die Geschwindigkeit schon glaub ich !!!!!!


----------



## Wümmefischer (14. November 2003)

Irrtum von mir!

Die angenommene Geschwindigkeit wurde von mir in m/s berechnet, anstatt in km/h! Böser Fehler... Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz vertan habe, entsprechen 30 km/h einer Geschwindigkeit von 8,33 m/s - und die erreicht der Hecht unter meiner doch recht theoretischen Annahme bereits nach einer Zeit von ca. 3 Sekunden!!!

Aber wie wär´s, wenn die Leute, die in Physik besser sind als ich, mich eines besseren belehren würden? Mal her mit den Zahlen - das interessiert mich nun aber erst recht!!


----------



## sebastian (14. November 2003)

Wir machen gerade Einheitenumrechnungen in der Schule aber mein Physik lehrer hat einen Schatten.


----------



## Dorschrobby (14. November 2003)

Also, die 2,7 m/s ist ja die durschnittsgeschwindigkeit.
Er schwimmt ja 2,7m und benötigt dafür 1 sek., aber das ja von null. seine Geschwindigkeit am Ende der 2,7 m ist dann, bei einer gleichförmigen Beschleunigung, 5,4m/s. 
Die Beschleunigung 5,4m/s².
Bei einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 8,33m/s ( 30Km/h ) bräuchte er dafür 1,54 Sekunden. Und würde eine Strecke von 6,4 m zurücklegen.

Oder ??;+ , denk noch mal drüber nach.


Dragster sind Autos mit denen Beschleunigungsrennen gefahren werden, ist in den USA ein großer Sport, bei uns relativ unbekannt. Top Fuel Dragster haben über 4000 PS, benötigen aus dem Stand für 400 Meter ca. 4,5 Sekunden. Ein Durschnittsgolf benötigt um die 17 Sekunden für die gleiche Strecke.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Raubfischjäger (14. November 2003)

Ich hab' irgentwo gelesen, dass ein Hecht in manchen Fällen sogar auf 40 km/h kommt. Das soll mal im Berliner Zoo vorgekommen sein. Der Hecht schwamm angeblich so schnell, dass er sich an der Scheibe das Genick gebrochen haben soll! 
Schätze, der Hecht kommt in 3-5 Sekunden auf 30 km/h.


----------



## rene (14. November 2003)

der hecht kann sehr schnell beschleunigen, ob jetzt 3,5, oder 10 sekunden benötigt werden um auf 30 km/h zu kommen ist ungewiss. fakt ist: sein körper ist prädestiniert für sprints. allerdings nur für kurze zeit. ein hecht jagt selten länger als 15 sekunden im vollen tempo seiner beute nach. denn sein körperbau ist nicht geeignet für schnelle wendemanöver, und seine beute schlägt nun mal haken. er wird also seine verfolgung einstellen, seine kräfte schonen und auf eine bessere gelegenheit warten. er ist eigentlich ein wegelagerer, der seine beute am liebsten aus dem hinterhalt (von unten seitlich) packt.


----------



## Palometta (14. November 2003)

Hallo Leute ,
Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie schnell ein Hecht ist aber jeder der schon mal das Glück hatte einen jagenden Hecht über längere Zeit zu beobachten wird fastziniert sein.
Von wegen der liegt nur rum !
Ich habe mal beobachtet wie ein kleiner Hecht von ca. 40 cm über 15 min immer wieder einen Schwarm von keinen Barschen angriff.
Er startete seine Atacken immer aus ca 3-4m Endfernung und ich hatte das Gefühl das er sofort auf "Endgeschwindigkeit " war.
Ein anderesmal hat mir ein 70er ,der vor dem Biss entgegen meiner Spinnrichtung beschleunigt hatte ,eine leichte Snobee zerstört 
( schei.. Fireline ) Gott sei dank konnte ich meinen Gerätehandler überzeugen die Rute umzutauschen. Noch mal danke nach Wesel.

Jaja .. der Hecht . Für mich einer der fastzinierensten Fische überhaupt.

Gruß aus NRW
Palometta


----------



## sebastian (14. November 2003)

Naja mit 40 cm ist ein Hecht noch besonders dumm und auch noch quirlig kleine Hechte bis 50cm jagen auch noch ordentlich und sind noch nicht so standorttreu. die beissen auch ganz doof !!!!!!!


----------



## anguilla (15. November 2003)

@sebastian:

Wieso beissen den Hechte "ganz doof" ??? ;+

Ich denke, der Hecht lässt sich von seinem Instinkt leiten, egal, ob er 40 oder 70cm groß ist.

Ich finde ihn einfach faszinierend, er ist eben von Natur aus ein Lauerräuber, der seine Beute nicht endlos verfolgt, sondern blitzschnell zuschnappt - deshalb hat ihn Mutter Natur auch mit den entsprechenden Flossen ausgestattet.


----------



## The_Duke (15. November 2003)

Interessante Fragestellung!

Ich habe gelesen, daß ein Hecht beim Angriff innerhalb der ersten Sekunde eine Strecke von ca. 3,2m zurücklegt.
Rein rechnerisch würde also die Beschleunigung 3,2m/s² betragen.....ABER(!) das ist so falsch! 
Das hängt mit dem Strömungsverhalten von Flüssigkeiten zusammen. Ich versuchs mal verständlich zu erklären:

Das Wasser um einen Hecht hat im See keine Bewegung, Strömung also Null, und bei seinem Angriff wirkt in der 1. Sekunde keine Gegenkraft auf ihn. Je schneller er jedoch wird, desto turbulenter wirds um ihn herum. Vor sich schiebt er sozusagen ein Wasserpaket her und hinter ihm entsteht sozusagen ein "Wassermangel", man kann es auch Sog nennen. Vereinfacht könnt ihr euch nun vorstellen, daß das "Wasserpaket" von vorne liebend gerne in den Sog am Hintern vom Hecht will , wodurch sozusagen AM Hecht eine Gegenströmung entsteht, welche seiner Vorwärtsbeschleunigung entgegen wirkt. Dieser Effekt tritt nach etwa einer Sekunde auf, da das Wasser wegen seiner physikalischen Eigenschaften eine gewisse Trägheit im Verbund besitzt.
Der Vergleich mit dem Auto:
Annahme: Sportwagen, Beschleunigung von 0-100km/h: 6s
100km/h entsprechen einer Sekundengeschwindigkeit von 27,77m
Da das Auto diese in 6 Sekunden erreicht und angenommen wird, daß seine Beschleunigung gleichförmig ist, ergibt sich ein Wert von 4,2m/s² und das auch in der 1. Sekunde!
Rein rechnerisch ist also der Sportflitzer schneller als Freund Esox


----------



## sebastian (15. November 2003)

@ anguilla

Große Hechte sind auch nicht die schlauesten und eigentlich auch nur von ihrem Instinkt geprägt. Aber kleine Hechte sind meiner Meinung nach noch dümmer!! Bei jedem meiner kleinen Hechte ist der Schwimmer einmal runtergegangen ruckartig und nie mehr raufgekommen. Die schlucken viel schnell und denen ist voll egal was sie da so fressen. Ein großer Hecht packt bei mnri immer die Beute und schluckt sie dann gemütlich also er dreht sie um aber bei jedem kleinen ist der Schwimmer weg und der Hecht hat geschluckt!!
Das ist halt bei meinem Teich so aber ich weis nicht ob das allgemein zutrifft.


----------



## rene (15. November 2003)

@sebastian
schon mal daran gedacht, das es villeicht an der ködergröße und der Art der Befestigung der Haken liegen kann ?
Wassertemperatur, Jahreszeit und andere Faktoren sind auch von Bedeutung. Jedes Gewässer hat da seine Eigenheiten.
Außerdem muss beim Hecht zwischen Beißlust und Freßlust unterschieden werden. das eine ist eher der "spieltrieb" das andere der ehaltungstrieb. ja, es gibt einen spieltrieb bei hechten, auch wenn es grausam erscheint dass er seine beute totbeißt und dann liegenlässt ohne sie zu fressen. besonders kleinhechte tun das oft. angeborenes verhalten zum erlernen der jagdtaktik.


----------



## sebastian (15. November 2003)

Ja aber es war im sommer mit großen köfis !!!!!!


----------



## spinfisher (15. November 2003)

Hi Sebastian,
wo ist Dein Teich, ich würde gerne mal bei Dir in die Hechtschule gehen, Du bist, so scheint's, ein kleiner Spezialist...


----------



## sebastian (15. November 2003)

soll ich das als kompliment auffassen ?!


----------



## Dorschrobby (17. November 2003)

-->  The_Duke 

machst Du da nicht einen Rechenfehler ?

Wenn der Hecht in einer Sekunde, stehend, 3,2 Meter zurücklegt, entspricht das einer mittleren Geschwindigkeit von 3,2 m/s.
Die Endgeschwindigkeit, bei einer gleichförmigen Beschleunigung, beträgt aber 6,4 m/s.
Die daraus resultierende Beschleunigung 6,4 m/s².

Stell dir einfach vor Körper a steht, Körper b hat eine Geschwindigkeit von 3,2 m/s (Gleichbleibend).
Wenn Körper a genau dann beginnt zu beschleunigen wenn Körper b gleiche Höhe hat, dann muß er 3,2 Meter später ja schneller sein als Körper b, sonst hat er ja nicht gleiche Höhe nach den 3,2 Metern, da er ja bei null anfängt, und erst beschleunigt.

 The_Duke, verstanden ??

Gruß
Robert


----------



## The_Duke (17. November 2003)

Hallo Robert #h

*grübel*....du hast Recht! Da hat sich bei mir ein Denk-/Rechenfehler eingeschlichen!
Dann is der Hecht also doch schneller als ein Sportwagen!
Komisches Tier...große Klappe und alle Kraft im Schwanz :q:q


----------



## Wümmefischer (17. November 2003)

@ Dorschrobby und The_Duke:

Nochmal in Zahlen (wollte es hier noch reinstellen, da ich gerade nachgerechnet habe, während The_Duke geantwortet hat...):

Es gilt:

s = a * t²/2 ;
umgestellt nach a ergibt sich:   a = 2 * s/t² = 2 * 3,2 m / 1 s² = 6,4 m/s²

Was zu beweisen war…und womit auch die von mir gestellte Frage („wer ist schneller...“) beantwortet wäre!!!

Gruß, Wümmefischer


----------



## til (17. November 2003)

Also wenn der Hecht 10 Sekunden beschleunigen könnte, wäre er 64 m/s oder 230 km/h schnell.
resp seine Beschleunigung von 0-100 wäre 4,3s. 
Aber in der realen Welt gibt es natürlich Luft- und Wasserwiderstand die im Quadrat der Geschwindigkeit anwachsen, so dass mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit ein immer kleinerer Teil der Kraft zur Beschleuniung verwendet werden kann, weil ein immer grösserer Teil zur Überwindung der Reibungskräfte gebraucht wird. Wenns nicht so wär, gäbs ja auch keine Endgeschwindigkeit ausser der Lichtgeschwindigkeit (bei Annäherung an diese steigt die Kraft, die zur Beschleunigung gebraucht wird, ins Unendliche)


----------



## sebastian (17. November 2003)

Und wie lange würde jetzt ein Hecht rein rechnerisch von 0 auf 100 km/h benötigen ?!?!?


----------



## til (18. November 2003)

@sebastian:
Äh, kannst du lesen?


----------



## sebastian (18. November 2003)

Ähm nein ich glaube nicht. Danke til für die antwort vor der frage  oh gott wie soll ich mich da nur raus reden


----------



## fireline (3. März 2007)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*

hi@all

ich hab mal gelesen das der hecht seine spitzengeschwindigkeit von 22 km/h  in  1/10 sekunde  erreicht

mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2007)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*

Also da ist schon viel gesagt und überlegt worden, aber was ganz wesentliches kam noch nicht. Von unseren Süsswasserfischen gilt der Lachs laut fischereibiologischen Untersuchungen die ich mal las, mit 40km/h als schneller, der Hecht schafft danach "nur" 35km/h. Da Forellen ähnlich wie Lachs schwimmen, dürfte ein Hecht keine Forelle kriegen. Stimmt aber nicht. Gerade heute wieder bei einem richtig großen Hecht gesehen, ein Hecht geht ab wie ein U-Boot Torpedo.

Auch auf einigen Videos kann man sehen: Seine Antrittsgeschwindigkeit ist grandios, er braucht keine 1/10 Sekunde um auf eine sehr hohe Geschwindigkeit zu kommen und genau das macht im so leicht keiner nach. Das Maul z.B. ist bei den Hechten und insbesondere den größeren gut sichtbar mit einem Öffnungsschutz gestaltet, die Unterlippe umfaßte die Oberkante damit das Maul durch den Staudruck nicht aufgeht, der Hecht hätte bei einem breit offenen Maul wie ein Salmonide keine Chance so schnell beschleunigen zu können. 

Und: Ich habe Hechte im Antritt schon schneller schwimmen sehen als ein Mofa oder orginal-Moped. Wie schnell genau? #c Sicher weiß ich aber von 0 auf maximal über 10 m in unter einer Sekunde gegen starke Bremswirkung, das konnte ich letztens gut sehen. Und je größer der Hecht, um so schneller, zumindest solange er nicht entkräftet oder verfettet ist . 

Wenn man mal annimmt, daß er die 35km/h in 1/10 sec erreicht (wäre sehr schnell , also vlt. auch 2/10 oder 3/10), dann kann man genauer rechnen. Das sind 9,72 m/sec in 1/10 sec, entspräche weitergerechnet 97,2 m/sec in 1sec (dann hätte er etwa 350km/h).
Das hält er aber nicht durch, ganz klar. 
Auf die Beschleunigung in G = Erdbeschleunigung bezogen entspricht da ziemlich genau der 10fachen Erdbeschleunigung Mittelwert (g = 9,81 m/s2,), etwa einer Extremkurve bei einem Kampfjet wo der Pilot ein BlackOut bekommt ohne künstliche Schutzmaßnahmen. Das ist also schon eine extreme Leistung, die der Esox da vollbringt, unsereins würde es wahrlich zerreissen wie die meisten anderen Fische solche Sprints auch nicht vollbringen.

Hinzu kommt noch, daß ein Hecht eine 2.Schwimmart hat, sozusagen einen "Raupenantrieb". Im Leerlauf und ohne genaues Ziel kann er ohne Schwanzflosse schwimmen, nur mit den Brust+Bauchflossen (als 4-Flosser) und ist damit auch schon recht schnell. Damit kann er sehr genau und leise sich regelrecht anpirschen, auch an der Angel macht er das gelegentlich in der ersten Phase oder zur Pause, dann steht die Schwanzflosse still.


----------



## geomujo (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*

Immer wieder amysant zu lesen wie "dumm" Hechte sind oder sein sollen, Herrlich   Teilweise stimmt es glaub ich wirklich, dass diese Gattung nicht zu den hellsten zählt.

Ich war grade am überlegen welche High-Speed-Rolle ich für eine neue Seabass-Rute ins Auge fassen kann. Ob da der Hecht überhaupt noch hinterher kommt wenn ich mit 100cm Schnureinzug agiere. Wenn ich das so lese 30-40km/h ist die Frage wohl obsolet. Insofern kann ich wohl auch zu einer 100cm-Schnureinzug fassenden Rolle greifen.

Der Hecht an sich ist aber schon ein faszinierendes raubtiertechnisch hochentwickeltes Tier. Dass der Hecht sich schlecht bewegen kann ist aber falsch. Gerade die schlanke Körperform ermöglicht es ihm sich wie eine Schlange im Wasser zu bewegen fast wie eine Mischung aus Aal und Wels. Ich habe das mal beobachten können als ich einen BX-Swimmer kurz vor dem Steg im Zick-Zack-Kurs geführt habe. Plötzlich taucht unmittelbar unter meinen Füßen aus der Tiefe ein Hecht auf und schnappt nach dem Köder oder versucht es. Durch den zick-Zack ging der Köder wieder sofort runter und der Hecht hinterher und das auf so engem Raum das man staunen könnte. Der Radius seiner Kreisbewegung war nur wenige Dezimeter groß. Hinzu kommt dass der Hecht sich nicht nur seitlich sondern im Gegensatz zu Barschartigen Fischen auch auf und abwärts biegen kann - die wilden Drillsprünge und Windungen unterstreichen die Agilität des Körpers. Die Wirbelsäule ist sehr flexibel in alle Richtungen.

Die starke Beschleunigung holt er aus der langen Körperform.
Rollentechnisch dürfte es daher wohl egal sein, ob der Köder mit 2 oder 5km/h durch Wasser zieht - oder was? 

Ich habe hier auch Swimbaits die erst wenn sie richtig schnell geführt werden richtig Action machen. So ganz bin ich auf den High-Speed Zug aber noch nicht aufgesprungen. Für das sommerliche Flachwassertwitching kann's garnicht langsam genug sein.

Und ja, ich hab gesehen, dass der Thread etwas älter ist.


----------



## jkc (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*



geomujo schrieb:


> ...
> Rollentechnisch dürfte es daher wohl egal sein, ob der Köder mit 2 oder 5km/h durch Wasser zieht - oder was?
> ...



Hi, theoretisch vielleicht schon, da jeder Hecht dazu technisch in der Lage sein wird, alles was wir ausdauernd mit der Rolle bewegen können auch zu schnappen. Praktisch muss man aber oft die richtige Geschwindigkeit treffen um eine Attacke überhaupt auszulösen. Dass kann manchmal auch die ultraschnelle Führung sein, gerade im sehr klaren Wasser habe ich damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Einmal habe ich sogar geschleppt vom Motorboot gefangen, als ich ca. 8-10kmh gefahren bin.

Grüße JK


----------



## mmaier1 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*

Das Thema beschäftigt die Menschheit schon lange -> Hier wird von 40km/h gesprochen


----------



## vermesser (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*

Schnell genug  .


----------



## jranseier (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*

Habe jetzt mal ein bischen gegoogelt um etwas verlässlichere Aussagen zu bekommen. Die deutsche Fachliteratur gibt wenig dazu her, die Englische ist da schon etwas auskunftsfreudiger, bspw.:

http://www.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/Library/333800.pdf 20 km/h
http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/fishing/documents/species/northernpike.pdf 16 km/h
http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/eco/streamhab/reconnecting_rivers_chap2.pdf 15 km/h
http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/royprsb/282/1799/20142254.full.pdf 25 km/h

ranseier


----------



## rippi (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*

Wie schnell würde sich ein Hecht im Vakuum bewegen?


----------



## Seele (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*



rippi schrieb:


> Wie schnell würde sich ein Hecht im Vakuum bewegen?



Du musst sagen: "Wie schnell würde sich ein IDEALER Hecht im Vakuum bewegen?" :m


----------



## geomujo (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*

Ich sehe im Jagdverhalten des Hechts schon gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit meiner süßen Hauskatze 

Katzen hören hervorragend und können Schwingungen wahrnehmen die selbst die feinsten Seismometer nicht registrieren können. Der Hecht ist ähnlich gut im hören durch sein großes Seitenlinienorgan.

Katzen sind im Sprint enorm schnell halten den Speed aber nur ganz kurz - wie der Hecht auch.

Katzen greifen gerne aus dem Hinterhalt an und geben obacht, dass kein Blickontakt von Beute zum Jäger besteht - wie der Hecht auch, beim Blickkontakt bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Katzen haben ein Beschleunigungsvermögen das beeindruckt - das der Hecht auch.

Und Katzen sind enorm wendig und generell von hoher Jagdintelligenz geprägt - der Hecht auch.

Auch Katzen streifen anlasslos durch ihr Revier.
Ebenso sind Katzen und Hechte sehr selbstlos im Angriff und nehmen keine Rücksicht auf die eigene Unversehrtheit.

Es gibt also schon gewisse Analogieen im Jadgverhalten. Die Katze lässt sich einfach durch Geräusche und bestimmte Bewegungsmuster zum Angriff verleiten. Da kommt sicher auch der Spieltrieb hinzu. Da müssen mal die Fachleute ran zu beurteilen in wie weit auch der Spieltrieb noch eine Rolle beim Angriff eines Hechts spielt. Es gibt ja etliche Fischarten die einen ausgeprägten Spieltrieb haben sollen - warum nicht auch der Hecht.

Aber um auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen. Die Frage ist also bis zu welcher Geschwindigkeit ein potentielles Beutetier noch im Angriffsbereich des Räubers liegt. Hab gelesen, dass speziell große Barsche im Freiwasser mit besonders schneller Köderführung überlistet werden können, da sie keine Zeit haben den Köder zu checken und sich instinktiv draufstürzen.
Das man auch mit 100cm Schnureinzug Spinstops machen sollte liegt fast auf der Hand. Die Frage ist nur bis zu welchem Grad an Geschwindigkeit und Chaotischem Laufverhalten der Räuber in Angriffsposition geht oder ab wann er es bleiben lässt einen nicht ganz kleinen Sprint zu starten.

Nur kurz zum Vergleich 100cm Schnureizug entsprechen 3,6km/h bei einer Umdrehung pro Sekunde. Das ist eigentlich immernoch ziemlich wenig in Relation zur erreichbaren Endgeschwindigkeit. In Natura sind Räuber fast so schnell wie ihre Opfer - meist etwas langsamer daher das anschleichen.


----------



## Seifert (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*



rippi schrieb:


> Wie schnell würde sich ein Hecht im Vakuum bewegen?



*Warum* sollte sich der Hecht im Vakuum bewegen???;+


----------



## crisis (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*



rippi schrieb:


> Wie schnell würde sich ein Hecht im Vakuum bewegen?



Ohne Raumanzug klare Antwort:

 Ungefähr mit Schallgeschwindigkeit in alle Richtungen! |kopfkrat


----------



## geomujo (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*

Wie ihr sicher alle in der 3Sat Doku "Angeln verbieten?!" diese Woche gesehen habt wurde auch zum Hecht etwas gesagt.

Erstens, dass er DAS heimische dominierende Raubtier im Wasser ist und keinerlei künstliche Besatzmaßnahmen Erfolg versprechen.

Zweitens wurde beim Hecht auf seine besondere Körperform Bezug genommen. Stromlinienförmig mit explosionsartiber Beschleunigung. Eine kurze Unterwasseraufnahme in der ein Hecht von der Schilfkante in Sekundenbruchteil ein 3 meter entfernten Fisch schnappt war sehr beeindruckent, wie die darauf folgende Aussage, dass der Hecht weltweit das stärkste Beschleunigungsvermögen ALLER Fische besitzt.

Dass wir es hier also mit einer evolutionären Spitze zu tun haben ist das schon eine gewisse Freude und Genugtuung, sowas vor der Haustür massenhaft zu haben. Vom Aal und Wels bin ich evolutionstechnisch ebenso fasziniert wie vom Hecht. 

Was in dem Film leider unterging und tw. auch verzerrt dargestellt wurde war das Thema Kanibalismus. Grundsätzlich neigen alle niederen Tierklassen (zu denen auch die Fische gehören) zum Kanibalismus. Die Natur hat der Art aber eine gewisse Sperre eingebaut, erst wenn sie überwunden wird greift der systematische Kannibalismus. Er kannibaliert erst, wenn es aus nahrungstechnischer Sicht erforderlich ist. Das wurde auch im Film so geschildert. Ein etablierter Hechtbestand lässt keine Konkurrenz zu, was nicht erwähn wurde: nur dann wenn sonst das Nahrungsangebot reduziert würde. Das ist durch diverse Studien belegt.

Ein weiterer Fall von Kannibalismus kann auftreten, wenn eine nahrungstechnische Notsituation auftritt. Dann frisst der Hecht ganz gezielt seine eigene Art und nicht die Futterfische. Das erhält das gestresste Ökosystem eine gewisse Zeit länger am Leben und sichert dem Hecht somit langfristig das Überleben.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wie schmunzeln gerne über die angebliche Dummheit so mancher Hechte (mich eigeschlossen) aber man muss auch die Gegenseite sehen und stellt unter Abwägung aller Seiten fest, dass das ein sehr imposantes Tier mit ganz speziellen Stärken und Schwächen ist. Das manchmal rücksichtslose, sinnlose und selbstlose Attakieren von Hechten auf Beute macht ihn in meine  Augen eigentlich erst so erfolgreich. Und wnn ein Hecht im Wahn wie von der Tarantella gestochen 2 meter vor den eigenen Füßen auf den Köder Knallt hat man sein ganz spezielles persönliches Erlebnis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Dann frisst der Hecht ganz gezielt seine eigene Art und nicht die Futterfische. Das erhält das gestresste Ökosystem eine gewisse Zeit länger am Leben und sichert dem Hecht somit langfristig das Überleben.
> 
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wie schmunzeln gerne über die angebliche Dummheit so mancher Hechte (mich eigeschlossen) aber man muss auch die Gegenseite sehen und stellt unter Abwägung aller Seiten fest, dass das ein sehr imposantes Tier mit ganz speziellen Stärken und Schwächen ist.


Was ist daran denn überhaupt je dumm, wenn sein Verhalten so erfolgreich und erfolgreicher als z.B. die Saurier und Millionen anderer Tierarten ist, dass er locker seit 1/3 Mrd Jahren einen Teil des Ökosystems dominiert? 

Sauerierauf- und Niedergang praktisch in der derselben optimierten Form überlebt hat, und nahezu todsicher auch den Niedergang der Menschen überleben wird. 
Denn er frisst seine Artgenossen jedenfalls wenn, dann um zielgerichtet zu überleben, seinen Bestand und Überbevölkerung zu regulieren, und versaut nicht alles massenhaft und rücksichtslos rundherum.


----------



## geomujo (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*

Bitte den Fisch als Solches nicht mit dem Hecht gleichsetzen. Fische gibt es seit dem Silur vor über 400Mio Jahren. Der Aal und das Bachneunauge (das aber kein Fisch ist) z.B. sind noch fast in ihrer ursprünglichen Form erhalten und haben nur minimale Evolutionsanpassungen durchlebt. Dennoch ist der Aal als evolutionär antik zu betrachtener Fisch bis heute ein sehr erfolgreicher Fisch - bis der Mensch kam. Der Aal hat so ziemlich alle Lebensformen gesehen, die der Planet vorbrachte.

Der Hecht jedoch existiert erst seit dem Pleistozän vor gut 2,5Mio Jahren. Das ist der Punkt, an dem die Klimaschwankungen durch die Milankovic-Zyklen für das oberflächliche Leben auf der Erde dominierend wurde. Es geht hier also um den steten Wechsel zwischen Warm- und Kalt Zeiten in der die heutige Form des Hechtes entstand. Daraus lässt sich z.B. die hohe Fruchtbarkeit und die effektiven Laich-Verbreitungswege erklären die dem Hecht helfen schnell neu große Gebiete zu erschließen nach Rückzug von z.B. Eismassen. Woraus er entstand, weiß ich aber nicht. Aber schon vom Körperbau lässt sich ableiten, dass es ein hochspezialisiertes und hochentwickeltes Raubtier ist.
Auch Zander sind sehr moderne Tiere. Bei dem sich schon vom Namen her ableitet, wie er im Kontext der Klimaschwankungen und daraus auftretenden Landformen (Sander) zu sehen ist. 
http://ifb-potsdam.de/Portals/0/Repository/M%C3%BCller_Einheimische%20Fische.pdf
Da gibtz eine kleine Vortragsreie zum Thema Fischevolution moderner Arten.

Dass die besten Fußballer ja auch nicht gerade die hellsten Köpfe sind ist hinlänglich bekannt. Warum sollte das im Tierreich anders sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Der Hecht jedoch existiert erst seit dem Pleistozän vor gut 2,5Mio Jahren.


Esox existiert laut den ältesten datierten Fossilfunden weitaus länger, wobei das gleiche Aussehen (Körper+Flossenform) das besonders interessante daran ist, genetische Details sind da weniger spannend.   


Die Lebensweise eher im Flachwasser, Uferzonen, Krautdschungeln, anpirschen und dann superschnell und schneller als jeder andere zuschlagen, ähnlich wie ein Uboot mit Schleichfahrt und dann mit Torpedo-Geschwindigkeit, das universelle Jagen in und am und überm Wasser, das jagen jeder potentiellen Beute jeder Gattung, das vorsichtig neugierige Anschauen und ausprobieren auf Bewältigbarkeit und Verwertbarkeit, ein bischen Durchkauen und schauen was es ergibt, alles das macht so eine Fischart im Überlebenskampf richtig erfolgreich. 

Zur Kernfrage Geschwindigkeit: Ein zustoßender Hecht ist schneller als wir ihn optisch auflösen können, er ist quasi unsichtbar, zusätzlich noch durch seine Tarnfärbung. Ich habe Hechte zumindest kurzzeitig so schnell schwimmen sehen wie rasanteste Seeforellen. Das Dragsterartige Beschleunigungsvermögen aus dem Stillstand und erreichte Geschwindigkeit nach winzigen Augenblicken ist definitiv extraordinär! #6

Die größte Schwierigkeit ist wie bei den Wachstumsstastiken der Kapitalen: Jenseits von 1,2m sind bei Esox die Exemplarzahlen und Daten dünn, außerdem gibt es eine grundsätzliche Schwierigkeit bei den Probanden, damit Vergleichs- und Reihenuntersuchungen über Sprintstrecken durchzuführen! :q


----------



## geomujo (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wie schnell ist ein Hecht eigentlich ?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpcpvRW_ACU

Hier kann man nochmal  in eindrucksvoller Weise bewundern, wie präzise, schnell und selbstlos  der Hecht angreifen kann. Das Video mag sicher die Ausnahme sein, aber  wan kommt man auch schon mal in Verlegenheit sowas zu filmen. Ich finds sehr beeindruckend.


----------

